# FA Cup semi-final free preview (Chelsea v Crystal Palace) 🏆



## FTN (Apr 17, 2022)

Click here for the latest team news and pre-match information on Chelsea v Crystal Palace.


30 Days Discounted access to up to 5 other tournaments.


----------

